# Sket Dance



## Champloon (Jan 17, 2008)

​


> The hilarious misadventures of the "Sket Dan"; a couple of high-schoolers who help out people as part of their club activity. Himeko, the violent (famously so) "yankee"-girl with a soft spot for cute things. Switch, the brainy otaku who only talks via a computerized speech-application. And Bossun, the atypical leader of this looney bunch with the power of "deep" concentration.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 17, 2008)

I love this manga. The humour is very reminiscent of Gintama, but thats probably due to the fact that the author, Kenta Shinohara, supposedly worked under Hideaki Sorachi for a while. My favorite character is Momoka the seiyuu


----------



## Champloon (Jan 18, 2008)

Lal Mirch said:


> I love this manga. The humour is very reminiscent of Gintama, but thats probably due to the fact that the author, Kenta Shinohara, supposedly worked under Hideaki Sorachi for a while. My favorite character is Momoka the seiyuu



ohhhhhhhh that explains why i got a very gintama vibe from the work


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah this manga is funny as hell easily one of the best series on Shonen Jump highly recommended!


----------



## Champloon (Mar 13, 2008)

this current arc is freakin awesome 
i wonder if the school council is gonna win due to outside interferences
Bossun better own this round


----------



## Batman (Mar 13, 2008)

I tried to read this one too. It = ZZZzzz for me.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 28, 2008)

ch 33 is out
said


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 28, 2008)

I luv this manga too especially the chap with the ninja story that goes all over the place.


----------



## Drebin (Mar 28, 2008)

Manga sounds interesting Ill check it out later.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 29, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> I luv this manga too especially the chap with the ninja story that goes all over the place.



yea roman made me  in that chapter with her 4th wall breaking abilities


----------



## swamped (Mar 29, 2008)

This manga is really genius! Really nice and peaceful compared to the other stuff I'm reading at the moment...Each character is so interesting, they all hve their own quirks.

I think in the end Switch is my favourite though. No1 most popular and otaku? Sounds like my kind of thing.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 29, 2008)

Champloon said:


> yea roman made me  in that chapter with her 4th wall breaking abilities



Yeah love her character it's as if she accidental fell from a Shoujo manga world to this manga her character is completly shoujo-ish. 

The funniest part in the manga for me is when that one kid wants to make a manga and when he observes Sket Dance group he finds Himeko and Switch to be very interesting characters for his manga but when it comes with Bossun he finds him boring, Bossun tries to show how interesting he is by showing his sling shot! and the kid is like ... @_@ and then Bossun tries to show he's special skill! so he puts he's goggles on and the kid is like ... @_@ "what does that do?"  Bossun says "it makes me concentrate" the kid's reaction had me dying in laughter.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 29, 2008)

This series actually makes me laugh in my room alone.  That alone makes it impressive enough to warrant an anime.  Making that play?  Oh, priceless.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 29, 2008)

Same here this is one of the very few manga that make me laugh and when I mean loud I mean LOUD it's that good.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Mar 30, 2008)

I liked the chapter where the Student Council took down the Spider Association.  

The recent chapters with the student council have been interesting.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 30, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Yeah love her character it's as if she accidental fell from a Shoujo manga world to this manga her character is completly shoujo-ish.
> 
> The funniest part in the manga for me is when that one kid wants to make a manga and when he observes Sket Dance group he finds Himeko and Switch to be very interesting characters for his manga but when it comes with Bossun he finds him boring, Bossun tries to show how interesting he is by showing his sling shot! and the kid is like ... @_@ and then Bossun tries to show he's special skill! so he puts he's goggles on and the kid is like ... @_@ "what does that do?"  Bossun says "it makes me concentrate" the kid's reaction had me dying in laughter.



yea roman's otome world cracks me up she made me laugh in chap 32 where she had to crank it to the max to make the judge attractive (STEPHAAAANIEEE )

and that scene Gutsu was HILARIOUS, but ya gotta admit concentration powers?


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 19, 2008)

Heh Ch 37 had a nice ending... looking forward to seeing a doujin made out of it. Obviously I'm talking about the adult versions of those two.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Woah at ch 44 was shock too see that the switch we thought and knew in the past arc is actuallyDEAD. The older brother ended up becoming like Switch so that in some way switch trace in the world wouldn't disappear.


----------



## Champloon (Jun 16, 2008)

yea that chapter surprised me since

*Spoiler*: __ 




i didnt suspect that the older bro was switch i just thought that the mangaka had gone in a diff direction by putting it the story based on the older bros view


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey now that you mention it yeah it was odd that we got to see the older brother's point of view, now we know why after the incident happened.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 22, 2008)

Just caught up with the series yesterday and ended up rereading half of it again today, and I have to say that I've fallen a little in love. Like most of the people said around when the manga first started, I also got a definite _Gintama_ feel from the humor and the series as a whole (yet it still feels extremely unique). In particular, I'm slowly becoming more and more impressed (starting at the beginning of the Switch arc) with how it's started to mesh deeply resonant drama and that ever-so hilarious comedy.

Definitely going to be one of series I follow more avidly ^^


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

> Just caught up with the series yesterday and ended up rereading half of it again today, and I have to say that I've fallen a little in love.



this, almost word for word.

Sket Dance is such a lovely little series and it so nicely mixes a bit of realism in with the light hearted comedy that it all seems well grounded and believable.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 20, 2008)

New chapters were just released by SIN! 

[SIN]SketDance050.zip
[SIN]SketDance051.zip
[SIN]SketDance052.zip


----------



## Champloon (Oct 20, 2008)

seems sin scans has picked this series up  so i provided a link to their dls page on the first post. they have ch downloads from 15 to 52 via mediafire

and thanks for the update halfhearted


----------



## Leraine (Nov 2, 2008)

Amazing series! I'm just barely on volume 1 and already have a million favourite scenes to choose from. xD (A motherfucking monkey in chapter two, a "the ring"-reference, "Don't come striding into other people's clubrooms and commiting Seppuku!" among others)
You just have to love how this manga is so unbelievably honest and keeps to a strict line of ridiculing everyone and anything. No one is being kept safe and for once the no good transfer student doesn't become the center of everything, but barely a passing point.   (Please don't tell me, if he does return to Sket-Dan >__<)

This definitely needs more exposure and I need more of the goodness! *off to read more*


----------



## ATY (Nov 2, 2008)

lol sket in england birmingham where i live that means slag


----------



## Leraine (Nov 6, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I completely agree. Outside of _Gintama_, I don't think I've ever come across a series that so cleverly and bitingly mocks anything that the characters come into contact with. In a lot of ways, I would almost say that I find the comedy smarter than the formerly mentioned series as well, since it deals less with extreme versions of cliches and more with creating old archetypes in a new way. For instance, I don't think I've ever come across an otaku like Switch in a series ^^


Oh, I have such a giant soft spot for Switch. x] Onihime's delinquent past and her desire to hug are just as lovely, though and blend in so naturally, that I sometimes actually have to reconsider whether it really was her, who said that. xD
I tried the Gintama Manga, once, but it was at a time in which I didn't have the time to read a lot of manga and the beginning was a little too shaky to keep me interested, even though the premise was intriguing. ;] 
I guess that's another element that distinguishes SD as a smarter series. 
Gintama resolved to using an alternate universe in which certain circumstances won't be heavily judged. This does not say its worse, but it makes things a little easier for the author. Whereas SD is set in the High School/ Slice of life genre and tries to remain there (I know that some factors like Roman and the chemistry teacher do not match up, but I believe they serve to accentuate the overall idea ;]).
Oh, and I love mangas in which the characters can judge their own situation objectively and deem it as ridiculous, but still do take it on. A little self-mockery always lightens things up. 


> Don't worry. That's his only appearance so far XD


Oh thank god! (^o^)/


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 6, 2008)

Leraine said:


> Oh, I have such a giant soft spot for Switch. x]



Oh man, I am right there with you. Not only due to the fact that I think he's the character responsible for making me laugh more than any other (for some reason, all of those deadpan comments get me every single time XD), but he also has one of the few sad, shounen backstories where I don't feel like its too melodramatic or unnecessary. Instead, it's an honest explanation of why the character acts the way he does, and also gives a lot of room for growth in the future.

Although, I'm not sure how I would react to a Switch that was just walking around talking with his actual mouth like it was no big deal D:

Thankfully, if anything like that does happen, I can't see it occurring before the series has reached its close (<something I hope doesn't happen for a long, long time ;_. 


> Onihime's delinquent past and her desire to hug are just as lovely, though and blend in so naturally, that I sometimes actually have to reconsider whether it really was her, who said that. xD


I think, that's one of the reasons why the characters seem so tangible in spite of this being a series focused primarily on its comedy. Their quirks, idiosyncrasies, and moments that almost feel like breaking character but aren't are what make them great. 



> I tried the Gintama Manga, once, but it was at a time in which I didn't have the time to read a lot of manga and the beginning was a little too shaky to keep me interested, even though the premise was intriguing. ;]


If you ever feel like trying it out again, I would actually suggest picking up the anime version. It's one of those very few series where the comedy and situations really don't come off as well on the page alone, partially due to the phenomenal voice acting in the animated adaptation. And, if you enjoy _Sket Dance_, there's a very good chance that _Gintama _would appeal to you as well. 

Oh, and it greatly increases in quality over time, as well as having a mesh of comedy and drama that's very like what can be found in SD. 


> I guess that's another element that distinguishes SD as a smarter series.
> 
> Gintama resolved to using an alternate universe in which certain circumstances won't be heavily judged. This does not say its worse, but it makes things a little easier for the author. Whereas SD is set in the High School/ Slice of life genre and tries to remain there (I know that some factors like Roman and the chemistry teacher do not match up, but I believe they serve to accentuate the overall idea ;]).


Too true.

In a sense, by being set in an alternate universe, _Gintama_ sort of let itself fall back on jokes about cliches rather than attempting to reformat a more traditional set-up. Although, I will say that I find the combination of technology and samurai appealing due to how its used to comment on modern Japanese ideals and because of the hilarity or originality that so often comes about from synthesizing time periods (i.e. _Samurai Champloo_ anime's art style). 

Added to SD's deft handling of comedy, I also think that it has better pacing than other series. I'm not sure I've come across any other manga which is basically a slice of life in some ways, where I felt so driven to continue from page to page. It never seems to have a misstep ^^



> Oh, and I love mangas in which the characters can judge their own situation objectively and deem it as ridiculous, but still do take it on. A little self-mockery always lightens things up.


The self mockery and mockery, in general, are what really cement the series into sort of a realistic state for me, as well. The way that the SD gang makes fun of one another reminds me of the same kind of playful insulting that you see in an actual high school, and it's refreshing when placed against all of the other depictions of school existence which tend to be either cliched, overly comedic, or overly dramatized. 



> Oh thank god! (^o^)/


Haha. It's kind of funny that he's pretty much the _only_ side character that hasn't shown up again. I guess, the basketball club eats up a lot of time :3


----------



## Leraine (Nov 8, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Oh man, I am right there with you. Not only due to the fact that I think he's the character responsible for making me laugh more than any other (for some reason, all of those deadpan comments get me every single time XD), but he also has one of the few sad, shounen backstories where I don't feel like its too melodramatic or unnecessary. Instead, it's an honest explanation of why the character acts the way he does, and also gives a lot of room for growth in the future.


"Pan >bread< may be "pan", but what "pan" is hard and inedible...?"  <3333
Truly, I wish my friends would send me text-messages such as his: 
"Marta, your existence only proves to me -once again- that lower life-forms should be dominated by us with superior intellect. ~(*o*)~" 
A ridiculously cute smiley at the end of every insult makes it a million times more bearable. xD 

Back to the topic. I've been trying real hard to catch up with the manga, since the promise of a switch-arc made my heart skip pretty loud beats and I've definitely not been disappointed! (Kudos to you for making your sig intriguing but not spoilerish x]) 
Pestered by my memories of horribly clich?d shoujo-dramas, which always end up being dissolved in thin air by the oh-so-lovely heroine, which coincidentally and conveniently happens to hold no grudges, even against people who publicly tried to abuse, rape and ridicule her, left their toll on me. Explaining the whole transformation once again would be useless, but I was truly amazed to see how much of his brothers persona he could absorb and eventually transform into something of his own with the help of the Sket Dan. 

It's been ages since I've seen actual character _development_ and not reversion. Or maybe I'm reading the wrong shounen titles. 



> Although, I'm not sure how I would react to a Switch that was just walking around talking with his actual mouth like it was no big deal D:
> 
> Thankfully, if anything like that does happen, I can't see it occurring before the series has reached its close (<something I hope doesn't happen for a long, long time ;_.


I just hope they last until after graduation. I'm really afraid that they will be stuck in a loophole of High School incidents and by the time they are supposed to graduate some magical Roman-trick comes in play and they all stay 2nd or 3rd years... forever. T___T



> I think, that's one of the reasons why the characters seem so tangible in spite of this being a series focused primarily on its comedy. Their quirks, idiosyncrasies, and moments that almost feel like breaking character but aren't are what make them great.


Nothing to add, really. The show is unbelievably good in actually portraying the many facets a person has, contrary to the general idea that there is but two souls in our hearts. We refuted that one ages ago. >___>



> If you ever feel like trying it out again, I would actually suggest picking up the anime version. It's one of those very few series where the comedy and situations really don't come off as well on the page alone, partially due to the phenomenal voice acting in the animated adaptation. And, if you enjoy _Sket Dance_, there's a very good chance that _Gintama _would appeal to you as well.
> 
> Oh, and it greatly increases in quality over time, as well as having a mesh of comedy and drama that's very like what can be found in SD.


I actually tried the anime at one point and was negatively surprised, simply because the first 2 episodes are so much weaker compared to the whole lot of funny clips that can be found in people's sigs. xD
But on my list of "Must.Try.Out" titles it still resides at the top, sooo...



> Too true.
> 
> In a sense, by being set in an alternate universe, _Gintama_ sort of let itself fall back on jokes about cliches rather than attempting to reformat a more traditional set-up. Although, I will say that I find the combination of technology and samurai appealing due to how its used to comment on modern Japanese ideals and because of the hilarity or originality that so often comes about from synthesizing time periods (i.e. _Samurai Champloo_ anime's art style).


Thanks to SD we know now, though that a random mix of narrative instruments does not need to result in an obvious joke. The kamishibai they prepared for the principal's grandson had me collaps on my chair from all the laughter. xD Sadly it did not appeal to the principal... 

I can't really say much about Gintama, since my insight on it is rather restricted, but I remember that Samurai Champloo definitely managed to break out of the spiral of clich?d jokes, even though they (very obviously) used stereotypes from all over the world. 
The baseballgame for the liberation of japan (definitely one of my fav. episodes) remains very clear in my mind. The whole idea of Mugen standing last in line, with everyone else dead and soon to be buried was in its essence .. a classic, but the way the scene was executed and pushed to the top made me love it to no end. <33



> Added to SD's deft handling of comedy, I also think that it has better pacing than other series. I'm not sure I've come across any other manga which is basically a slice of life in some ways, where I felt so driven to continue from page to page. It never seems to have a misstep ^^


Thank god I continued, because this didn't occure to me until the kaimei rock festival. 
I was getting a tiny .. itsy-bitsy little bit aggravated and thought at first that the rock-chapter was going to be another jokestop, with an ending along the lines of the SD breaking all their instruments, but damn! It switched back to serious just at the right moment! <333

//Just the thought of an animated version of their performance makes me all giddy-childish. 



> The self mockery and mockery, in general, are what really cement the series into sort of a realistic state for me, as well. The way that the SD gang makes fun of one another reminds me of the same kind of playful insulting that you see in an actual high school, and it's refreshing when placed against all of the other depictions of school existence which tend to be either cliched, overly comedic, or overly dramatized.


In this aspect it actually reminds me a lot of One Piece's power constellation.

There's a true respect for Luffy in the group, but essentially they're all equals, because they respect and love each other individually.
I believe, that Shinohara to some extend modelled his Sket Dan after One Piece characters, even the side characters remind me of SD side characters. xD 

It'd really be great, if he would in the future chapters show as much foresight as Oda. (*o*)/


> Haha. It's kind of funny that he's pretty much the _only_ side character that hasn't shown up again. I guess, the basketball club eats up a lot of time :3


I see him every now and then in a panel. I think he even was one of the medalwinners. Manly, was it? xD I think for his devotion to the basketball-club and he was in the audience at the Rock Festival. 

He's important when it comes to not waste one of the important side characters on random comments and making up a new fillercharacter would be a hassle. xD

prolly the longest post I ever made on NF ;___;


----------



## nehnehneji (Nov 17, 2008)

^ congratulations!!! (^-^)v

I can't remember the last time I so obsessively watched or read something, but I can't seem to stop reading SD!!!!! No matter the situation in the storyline, I think it's because I'm finding the characters so awesomely enjoyable to follow.

I'm not caught up yet, but have just read chapter 39 (for the 10th time!!).
For me: fav lead + fav side character = one of my fav chapters!!!

I think Switch and Yuuki-san make a good couple, more so because, even though they have different beliefs, they really talk to one another. Well on the surface it appears to be just trading insults - which it really kinda is 

In any case, I loved the part where he took her hand, and then they ran away for the makeover. 

What really stuck me though, while reading this chapter, have we ever seen Switch smile.... ?





Leraine said:


> ..."Marta, your existence only proves to me -once again- that lower life-forms should be dominated by us with superior intellect. ~(*o*)~"
> A ridiculously cute smiley at the end of every insult makes it a million times more bearable. xD...


 ... hummm just looking at that smiley ...


----------



## Champloon (Nov 17, 2008)

well i couldnt resist myself and i looked at raws, seems like we'll get the background story on another main char as to who that is i won't spoil it for ya


----------



## nehnehneji (Nov 17, 2008)

^ Looks like something to look forward too, though for now I just finished chapter 44...

That has got to be the first time I have actually been so badly affected when reading a manga. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was so strange at first, at the end of 41, to see Switch speaking! I mean I don't hear the voices exactly in my head when reading, but I do get this feeling about the way he speaks.. if that makes any sense.

Picked up on the story was being told from the older brother?s pov and similarity of the eyes, but I still didn't see it coming.

There were times, early on during the arc, where I really wanted to slap the 'older brother' for his irrational jealously and inferiority complex. Only later on to want to voice the same sentiments as Sawa.

My two favourite scenes are still those that I first saw in halfhearted's sig, hair cut and realisation of voice lose. The 'I just want to destroy myself completely' line really got me thinking how different our Switch is now, and not only in appearance.


*goes off to read chapter again*


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 18, 2008)

Leraine said:


> Truly, I wish my friends would send me text-messages such as his:
> "Marta, your existence only proves to me -once again- that lower life-forms should be dominated by us with superior intellect. ~(*o*)~"
> A ridiculously cute smiley at the end of every insult makes it a million times more bearable. xD



In general, I pretty much adore Switch's text message-speak. It definitely increases his adorableness (if that's even possible), and I echo your desire for a friend that could be so mischievous. In general, there's a tendency to abandon egoism even whilst remaining cheerfully arrogant in the series that's wonderful and easily seen in Switch's silly messaging. 



> (Kudos to you for making your sig intriguing but not spoilerish x])


Thanks! I remember trying to figure out a way for it to make sense without revealing any important information, and I'm glad to see it worked ^^



> It's been ages since I've seen actual character _development_ and not reversion. Or maybe I'm reading the wrong shounen titles.


It's not so much reading the wrong titles, I think, as there being so few series with high level, consistent development that aren't overshadowed by the countless others (usually more popular) which fail in the predictable ways that we are all used to like reversion, OOC behavior in favor of plot movement, etc. 



> I just hope they last until after graduation. I'm really afraid that they will be stuck in a loophole of High School incidents and by the time *they are supposed to graduate some magical Roman-trick comes in play and they all stay 2nd or 3rd years... forever. T___T*


Thankfully, I really don't see this as being a possibility. For one, Roman's effects are usually only temporary (XD). But, more importantly, as much as I would like to see this series continue on _forever_ (if it could maintain even half of the quality its been putting out since the beginning), I get the feeling as though we are being shown the character backstories and as events hinted about even from the first introduction of the characters and/or the Student Council that there is a building up of plot being done.

For some reason, even though there is very little driving plot to the series, the manga itself feels like something that has a purpose beyond humor. And, once that purpose is completed, then it will end rather than drag on like poor, sad anime filler. 



> I actually tried the anime at one point and was negatively surprised, simply because the first 2 episodes are so much weaker compared to the whole lot of funny clips that can be found in people's sigs.


Haha, that's probably because they are both entirely filler episodes. In general, the series escalates following the introductory episodes, getting into its "pace" around episode 10 or so. 



> Thanks to SD we know now, though that a random mix of narrative instruments does not need to result in an obvious joke.


That is one of the most refreshing things about the series for me. Having read countless shounen and shoujo (<which this series almost feels more like at times, but that could be due to its almost slice of life style of events), there are all of these token jokes that you begin to take with a grain of salt after having seen it being done x number of times. With SD, they will use all of the same initial concepts and turn it into something entirely new and hilarious, often funnier than the original joke even managed to be. 



> ...a classic, but the way the scene was executed and pushed to the top made me love it to no end.


The execution is really what made _Samurai Champloo_ stand above other titles. And, good call in comparing it to SD, as they do take well-used concepts and morph them into unfamiliar, improved forms. 

On a related note, do any of you see _Sket Dance_ being made into an anime? Would you want it to happen? And, any opinions on who would make good seiyuu?



> I believe, that Shinohara to some extend modelled his Sket Dan after One Piece characters, even the side characters remind me of SD side characters. xD


Beyond that initial similarity in the dynamics between the leader and the group, I'm not sure I can agree. Or, I don't really see any glaring similarities beyond that one.



> It'd really be great, if he would in the future chapters show as much foresight as Oda. (*o*)/


I wouldn't be surprised. A lot of the earlier chapters show shades of foreshadowing, and I'm sure he's continued to use that literary device in ways we haven't realized yet.



> prolly the longest post I ever made on NF ;___;


Excellent! Hopefully, it is the precursor to many more, as you have quite interesting things to say :3



nehnehneji said:


> No matter the situation in the storyline, I think *it's because I'm finding the characters so awesomely enjoyable to follow.*



I agree with that sentiment. I can't remember the last time that I came across a series which was so humorous but didn't sacrifice individual personalities for comedy. For instance, _Gintama_ is definitely high comedy, but sometimes all characters can begin to react exactly the same in order to push a joke forward. In SD, even when characters have comparable reactions, they still retain so much more of their personality in how they give them that their individualism remains. 



> I think Switch and Yuuki-san make a good couple, more so because, even though they have different beliefs, they really talk to one another. Well on the surface it appears to be just trading insults - which it really kinda is


Haha, the thought of them together is wildly amusing, especially when considering how different she appears to be from his "first love". I enjoy their back and forth tremendously, and I can't help appreciating how much more "considerate" of her Switch is, in comparison to others. 

For instance, when I think of them, I almost always think back to this panel:




> What really stuck me though, while reading this chapter, have we ever seen Switch smile.... ? ... hummm just looking at that smiley ...


The best we've seen might be this XD:

​ 


nehnehneji said:


> That has got to be the first time I have actually been so badly affected when reading a manga.



Oh man, I am right there with you. I've had comparable reactions when reading other works but they were largely dramatic in nature (i.e. _Shin Angy Onshi_) rather than being a comedy with tragic tones, and I don't think I've ever felt as helpless while reading a series in conjunction with the emotional reaction it caused. In other words, I don't think I've ever wanted to somehow be able to make it all better, to remove the pain for a character as I did while reading that chapter.


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was so strange at first, at the end of 41, to see Switch speaking! I mean I don't hear the voices exactly in my head when reading, but I do get this feeling about the way he speaks.. if that makes any sense.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I can understand that. And, oddly, beyond just the fact that this took place in the past and Switch's actions/reactions to the events, seeing him speak made him seem  younger to me for some reason. Younger mentally, and I'm not entirely sure why.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up on the story was being told from the older brother‘s pov and similarity of the eyes, but I still didn't see it coming.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Neither did I! Although, I thought that I did. I figured that _something _was going to happen to Switch during which his brother would step in and get harmed or killed in his place, but I wasn't anticipating the fact that the Switch I was being shown wasn't the Switch I knew.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> My two favourite scenes are still those that I first saw in halfhearted's sig, hair cut and realisation of voice lose. The 'I just want to destroy myself completely' line really got me thinking how different our Switch is now, and not only in appearance.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course, those are also my favorite scenes in the chapter as well. And, I agree that there is something so dark about Switch during this time that one wonders how Bossun managed to pull him into the light. Also, I can't help but wonder how much of himself Switch did destroy in order to try and become his little brother, whether he feels that he succeeded in any way, and whether he still feels some desire to follow that path. 

I get the distinct feeling that his encounter with Bossun led him to put aside or overcome that desire to take his brother's place. Partially because the Switch we know doesn't act much like the little brother did beyond excelling in many areas of study, and because I can't see Bossun supporting that state of mind, nor Switch being able to function while still carrying it with him. 

Also, this leads me to what I brought up earlier again: Do you think that Switch will ever discard his voice synthesis equipment during the course of the series? And, is it merely an eccentricity or a symbol that he still hasn't been able to get over the initial devastation caused by his younger brother's death?


----------



## Leraine (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn.It.All.. I had 90% of my answer finished, but NF had to proceed and log me out. T___T
I will just post my thoughts randomly and in a rather abridged way. They're all answers to parts of your posts. Really! ;___;

- I wish the flashback is going to be about Himeko, since I believe we haven't seen her backstory, yet and she should definitely be put before Bossun. Also just knowing that she used to be a delinquent and changed her way just isn't enough.

-I actually do wish that Yukki and Switch become lovers, but at the same time I believe them to be completely mismatched when it comes to their characterdesigns. It's a strange desire for something, that my gut instinct tells me shouldn't be allowed. xd

-I've the same feelings about the plot, actually. At first I thought the more comedic chapters are of the same character as KHRs, but they're definitely different, since they have a more lingering importance to the story and the character development. (and anyway, who in his right mind makes 7 volumes of comedy relief?! -- this is one of the things, that really made me dislike KHR and everything it stands for, except for the fangirlfriendly art, of course >__<) 

Also, I believe the fact that we're being step by step introduced to the components of the "actual" plot means that we're -even though the time span might turn out to be considerably long- going to experience a quick closure. 
This part is a little hard to explain, but I believe that circumstances will lead to most likely only one major arc and this one arc will overshadow most of the "build up" arcs.

There was definitely more, but I forgot and am too tired to come up with anything slightly useful. >___< 


*Spoiler*: _Edit: chapter53_ 



I will make it my life-goal to enjoy Hyperion, even though I am but a girl.


----------



## nehnehneji (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol, halfhearted & Leraine do you realise how daunting is can be for some of us to be confronted by such huge walls of text!!!!!!!





halfhearted said:


> In general, I pretty much adore Switch's text message-speak... there's a tendency to abandon egoism even whilst remaining cheerfully arrogant in the series that's wonderful and easily seen in Switch's silly messaging.


Also the fact that he?s pretty unreadable in his facial expressions, yet very expressive in text message-speak, is actually pretty realistic. Being more reserved in real life, while appearing more carefree and comical in writing is something, I?m sure, isn?t just limited to myself.



> I get the feeling as though we are being shown the character backstories and as events hinted about even from the first introduction of the characters and/or the Student Council that there is a building up of plot being done.


My thoughts exactly. Also I agree with both of you about the humour. Being able to take well used and familiar storylines/jokes, turn them on their heads, either by completely trivializing them or taking them to a different direction than expected (aka what most parody is about), is something SD does very well. 



> On a related note, do any of you see _Sket Dance_ being made into an anime? Would you want it to happen? And, any opinions on who would make good seiyuu?


Well I?m more an anime watcher, then manga reader by a few million miles, so I?d love it to happen.

There are others, but the genesis, gachinko vivage battle (particularly gangster shooting and Roman-effect/otome filter) and rock festival arcs have potential to be epic in animated form. Well I basically picture it in anime form while I read anyway, so it?s the VAing and music that I?d most love to experience. Oh and part of me really wants to see Dante animated...

Will need more time to think about actual seyius.



> *Spoiler*: _For instance, when I think of them, I almost always think back to this panel:_


Lol, that is one of my favourite moments from the manga, can?t stop laughing. :rofl



Leraine said:


> -I actually do wish that Yukki and Switch become lovers, but at the same time I believe them to be completely mismatched when it comes to their characterdesigns. It's a strange desire for something, that my gut instinct tells me shouldn't be allowed. xd


Well we?ve seen Reiko when she presented in a more normal form and aesthetically they made an awesome couple. However from a personality pov it would seem odd for Switch to be paired with someone who looked so conventional, albeit beautiful. Therefore I still think that they are a perfect, while only mismatched by their beliefs. (nb I?m not even remotely a shipper, but this pairing )



halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: _The best we've seen might be this XD:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That?s not a smile, that?s an expression of mild stupefaction and pity. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...I figured that _something_ was going to happen to Switch during which his brother would step in and get harmed or killed in his place, but I wasn't anticipating the fact that the Switch I was being shown wasn't the Switch I knew.


Once again, those were my thoughts too. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...I agree that there is something so dark about Switch during this time that one wonders how Bossun managed to pull him into the light. Also, I can't help but wonder how much of himself Switch did destroy in order to try and become his little brother, whether he feels that he succeeded in any way, and whether he still feels some desire to follow that path.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems obvious that Bossun was the one to bring him back, but part of me hopes that it might be mainly due to someone more unexpected.

Dark Switch?  As mentioned the jealous really did get hold of him, and exasperated his inferiority complex, however I should have mentioned he obviously appeared to be a good older brother, something that?s realistic. 

His self loathing is clearly shown and he did ?destroy himself?, but tbh I actually believe him when he said that he wasn?t trying to take his brother?s place (i.e. become him), only intending to take on certain traits to keep him ?alive?. Another thing, I keep thinking about, is Switch?s underground intelligence network. Maybe it came about because of the way Yukino deceived him...


 


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that Switch will ever discard his voice synthesis equipment during the course of the series? And, is it merely an eccentricity or a symbol that he still hasn't been able to get over the initial devastation caused by his younger brother's death?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Don?t think I can answer at this point since we don?t know how he recovered and his motivation for starting to use the voice synthesis equipment (simply voice loss or brother), but the ?just because of one stupid little thing I said??? line, always comes to mind 


 


Leraine said:


> I will make it my life-goal to enjoy Hyperion, even though I am but a girl.


Back in the day, while I enjoyed watching the dubs for shows like Pokemon and Yugioh, I could never really understand why all the boys got so excited about playing the trading card game. Getting all hyped up and obsessed about the points of each card and how they combined together. Same for RP board games like Dungeons and Dragons.
That said I do enjoy playing more tradition card/board games...

I take back my words at the beginning of this post


----------



## Leraine (Nov 22, 2008)

nehnehneji said:


> Lol, halfhearted & Leraine do you realise how daunting is can be for some of us to be confronted by such huge walls of text!!!!!!!


I guess the more people enter a conversation, the harder it gets, as well. I really had a hard time answering both of you in the last post... NF may have done me a favour in fact. ;] xD


> Also the fact that he?s pretty unreadable in his facial expressions, yet very expressive in text message-speak, is actually pretty realistic. Being more reserved in real life, while appearing more carefree and comical in writing is something, I?m sure, isn?t just limited to myself.


Hah, I can actually only partly relate, since I'm ususally far more talkative and easier to approach offline.
But I believe in Switch case it applies. I can't help it but grin whenever a new aspect of his otaku-character gets revealed. x3


> My thoughts exactly. Also I agree with both of you about the humour. Being able to take well used and familiar storylines/jokes, turn them on their heads, either by completely trivializing them or taking them to a different direction than expected (aka what most parody is about), is something SD does very well.


The only time I was ever disappointed with the more comedic chapters of SD was time span between Switch's arc and the Rock festival. That was the first time I had to negatively note that SD is working with a set formula of sorts, or moreso that it became obvious to me. 
When a certain side-character appears in the beginning of a chapter you almost always can tell the outcome of it, or catchphrases such as "I want to change" will always end with the character failing to.
I won't say I dislike that. In fact I greatly enjoy it, but just those chapters... they must have been simply worse than the grand of SD, or else I would not have cared so much.
Though the haircut chapter is among my favourites, but that's due to the Delirium-cut that Switch and Himeko gave Bossun. xDD 33



> Well I?m more an anime watcher, then manga reader by a few million miles, so I?d love it to happen.
> 
> There are others, but the genesis, gachinko vivage battle (particularly gangster shooting and Roman-effect/otome filter) and rock festival arcs have potential to be epic in animated form. Well I basically picture it in anime form while I read anyway, so it?s the VAing and music that I?d most love to experience. Oh and part of me really wants to see Dante animated...


Oh, I'd love to have it serialised as an anime and as you say there are many scenes that could very well turn out to be brilliant. 
I'm just glad that SD isn't a title that would classically be targeted by Studio Pierrot. 


> Will need more time to think about actual seyius.


I don't know sesdu.. voice actors. I think maybe the va for Haruhi Suzumiya might be quite fitting for Himeko. Or any other voice that is more of the tsundere type. Moe would be so horrible on her. xD


> Well we?ve seen Reiko when she presented in a more normal form and aesthetically they made an awesome couple. However from a personality pov it would seem odd for Switch to be paired with someone who looked so conventional, albeit beautiful. Therefore I still think that they are a perfect, while only mismatched by their beliefs. (nb I?m not even remotely a shipper, but this pairing )


Indeed, her "beautified" version didn't look good with him either. It's really just their mindsets that make them so unbelievably adorable together. 
Still, I wouldn't be able to stop feel awkward, if anything even only remotely indicated such an outcome. I'd be a fight between ** and **.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> His self loathing is clearly shown and he did ?destroy himself?, but tbh I actually believe him when he said that he wasn?t trying to take his brother?s place (i.e. become him), only intending to take on certain traits to keep him ?alive?. *Another thing, I keep thinking about, is Switch?s underground intelligence network. Maybe it came about because of the way Yukino deceived him...*



*Spoiler*: __ 



That's a very intriguing point you have! But indeed, it might very well be, that due to his shortcomings in the past, which inevitably led to the death of his brother (or so he believes), he forces himself to be knowledgeable about everyone and everything surrounding him. I guess we will have to wait several chapters until we can verify this thesis.





> Back in the day, while I enjoyed watching the dubs for shows like Pokemon and Yugioh, I could never really understand why all the boys got so excited about playing the trading card game. Getting all hyped up and obsessed about the points of each card and how they combined together. Same for RP board games like Dungeons and Dragons.
> That said I do enjoy playing more tradition card/board games...


As I already told you. I was all hype for pokemon cards, DBZ fights, Zelda and all that stuff. Though I have become more of a "girl" in the recent years, I still hope that SD becomes real big and Hyperion gets released as a boardgame. I'd so be rocking the Excalibur!


----------



## nehnehneji (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Will be back to comment, but for now if anyone missed it (like me ) SIN-Scans chapter 55 is up at Manga One.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 2, 2009)

*"410 - Gone"* 

Btw: This manga is only 19 pages long, yet gets released so rarely. How many raw-chapters are unscanlated, actually?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 2, 2009)

Heh, just realized I had a couple of chapters to catch up on. 

The Roman _"manga technique"_ chapter was absolutely hilarious. It was an extremely clever way of taking a jab at various existing manga conventions. I loved the way she broke down the typical character archetypes to the admirable and sympathetic types. The faces pointing in different directions was also brilliant.  

I think it helped that I read a chapter of _Bakuman_, a half serious look at manga creation, before 55. It created a funny, yet unintentional, juxtaposition between the two.

Looking forward to the next few chapters.

EDIT:

*Chapter 57:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Got quite a shock from the first page. It will be interesting to see how she gained her reputation, as a result of the events of the coming chapters.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 5, 2009)

Chapter 58 is out!


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, that was pretty predictable... but amazing nonetheless. It was definitely going to take something as bad as that to turn Hime into her infamous self. 

I love theses back stories. Such a change from the usual _4th wall breaking_ comedy chapters. It's like night and day.


----------



## Champloon (Jan 8, 2009)

Lal Mirch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




what u say is very true, i find it amazing that kenta can somehow balance all these different elements together. It goes from crazy (quiz show, board game, roman manga) to serious jst because of a flashback. Its great how he uses ch 56 a non serious ch to transition into it

though im hopin we will see everyones pasts soon enough plus how the sket dan was formed


----------



## Leraine (Jan 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Orihime is a beast. Absolutely. Gotta agree with you two, but I'm not going to further analyse her character, instead I am going to comment on something more positive. 
... 

Damn, her designs throughtout the years have been nice! x3 Her current SD haircut in black is just so adorable and the long ponytail looks fabulous on her, as well. 
I never noticed, but she actually has a "pretty girl" design.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow... 59-61 have been released. Nice to have a bunch of chapters out at once.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 9, 2009)

62 is out!


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 10, 2009)

Good to see the scans are coming out fast now. 

Anyways here's the latest cover for the manga reminds me of Beck:




Also good news recently it's pick up in the rankings in Shonen Jump so it's no longer in danger of being cancel. Wonder now if there's a good chance there be an anime sooner or later.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice cover. 

Glad to see it move back up the rankings.


----------



## Champloon (Jan 16, 2009)

ch 63 and 64 are out


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome. I loved the student council chapter.


----------



## Tools (Jan 16, 2009)

Yah the student council chapter was the best. I love Sket Dance.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2009)

are there any rumors of a possible anime for this series?


----------



## Leraine (Mar 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm honestly not in the least surprised that Roman placed so well, but I definitely expected Switch to be placed first and not Bossun. Especially not so far ahead of him, then again that made for a very adorable reaction by Switch. x]

The random winners were also rather unexpected, but suit the manga so well and the people that I assume are its fans. xD





This runs in Shounen Jump, I didn't even know. D8


----------



## Gene (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't tell from reading the synopsis so I have to ask:

Is there a concrete plot with this or is this just about three kids and their hilarious shenanigans?


----------



## Leraine (Apr 17, 2009)

So far three kids and their shenanigans. I haven't read the latest chapters, yet, but I doubt there is much development into a concrete storyline.

What you can expect is a mix between storylines that spawn over a number of chapters (a bigger investigation case, character development, etc) followed by several one-shot chapters. Usually the longer plotlines are more serious than the one-shots.

I've to admit, albeit this show is a lot of win, it is either win or lose personally.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Last chapters were great. Another serious arc and somewhat sad too (with Switch was better though).


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 17, 2009)

those latest chapters were really good, the last few pages had me by surprise


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 18, 2009)

Now all there needs to be a back story as to how Switch met Bossun and Orihime.

BTW You think that Orihime may actually like Bossun but for now is fine being friends. Switch already has that poltergeist girl lol well kinda.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

I really didn't think I would end up enjoying this series as much as I did. Gag manga normally do not grab me all that well. Switch's and Himeko's pasts are rather touching.

Ogress, Switch Off, and the Kaimei Rock Festival are probably my favorite chapters.

I've only read 72 and 73 of the latest chapters but I'll work my way through the rest out over the course of this week.

-edit-

Also that character popularity poll a few chapters back was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 18, 2009)

holy sh*t


*Spoiler*: __ 




Roman got published!?! Well i woulda read her manga


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 18, 2009)

The latest chapters were as good as usual :3 


*Spoiler*: _Chapters 72-78_ 



At first, I wasn't feeling the "Droopy Arm" story, but I was won over in the end with all of the fire, terror and general mayhem/costume show. So, the only chapters that left me a little unsatisfied were those involving the hot-blooded teacher; just because the gags in chapters with her character never work for me, and I'm not really engaged by her/her storyline in comparison to the rest of the case. 

Himeko and Bossun's pseudo-date was pretty hilarious for a variety of reasons; not the least of which were Hime's facial expressions throughout the whole thing. And, I loved what it said about the three as a trio with the resolution of the three amusement park tickets at the end. 

Tsubaki/Bossun stake-out awkwardness and coffee milk mockery was beautiful. And, Roman getting published... ( I did really like the mini-crisis Himeko went through and the end message from the mangaka, as well)





*Spoiler*: _Chapters 79-85_ 



Getting some backstory on Bossun was definitely a welcome event! 

While I have to agree with MrCinos that the Switch arc was better on the whole (but, it is my favorite arc, so it's pretty hard to top for me), I did like the way the flashback was introduced quite a bit. In the beginning, having the Bossun character actually be Ryousuke, his father, was a real nice way of setting up the relationship that was going to be discussed and introducing the new characters. 

I'm now hankering for an arc where not only Switch meets up with Bossun and Himeko but where they create the Sket Dan itself. 

Oh, and some definite lulz were had at seeing a younger, weak Tsubaki. Especially watching him getting help from Bossun and being protected by the other boy from bullies...






Jetstorm said:


> Also that character popularity poll a few chapters back was absolutely hilarious.



I completely agree XD


----------



## Leraine (Apr 18, 2009)

SUPAA IMPORTANT ENCOUNTERUU~!



*Spoiler*: _Sket Dance vs. Gintama!_ 



 Who's gonna win, pokemon-style. 


[YOUTUBE]y6VyX9Smr4k[/YOUTUBE]


Excuse my posting style. I got excited for a minute there. 

I should mention, that this video makes me insanely happy and giggidy, since it combines two... no, in fact three of my biggest fandoms, being gintama, sket dance and pokemon.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

That video was pretty hilarious Leraine. 

What is funny is Bossun couldn't do shit in the end. He should have saved Onihime last. 

I couldn't get into Gintama the first time I read it but that was almost 4 years ago now. Maybe I'll try again later.



> I completely agree XD



I saw earlier posts and I'm glad I'm not the only one that was expecting Switch to come out on top. The hilarious part was how some of the letters read "He is going to start crying if we don't give it to him".


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> I agree. Although, I'm still surprised that she managed to take out Shinpachi and Gintoki D:



From the little I read I just know Gintoki can be fairly destructive himself. I don't know of any high-end feats for him so I figured her winning against him might be a bit far fetched. 



> I wouldn't be surprised if you like it more now that you have experienced more manga/anime. Although, sometimes, it just doesn't suit people's tastes. But, the fact that you enjoy _Sket Dance_ makes it seem like you would also enjoy _Gintama_, since they have a lot similarities in their material/presentation_._ So, I'd definitely say give it a second try.



Mm, you make a valid point.

Well between Sket Dance and Beelzebub which people have called similar I figure I can try Gintama again since I like both of the former titles.



> I was expecting him to win, as well.
> 
> And, I _wanted_ him to win (since I enjoy his lame victory pose). But, about a third of the way through the chapter, I suddenly felt the need to change my loyalties over to Bossun (for obvious reasons) XD
> 
> And then, when he won, he cried anyways



The one where he points to the sky right? 

Yeah, I agree with you there. Oh my God, Bossun's crying face and the stupid lips he makes just kills me. 



Leraine said:


> Anyone would have lost against Kagura. ;3
> 
> There are three factors that make this video so likeable to me:
> a) the random mash up
> ...







> Yes, please do.



I just need to finish off some other series on my list first. 



> It is an unwritten law that everyone, who stumbles in here, loves Switch. :3



How can anyone not love him? The guy just oozes awesomeness.



> My pleasure. :3
> 
> Listen Read Kevin!



Fine fine you got me.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 19, 2009)

i feel like posting this vid after watching the gintama vs sket dance vid

[YOUTUBE]T_pMtX5hV-4[/YOUTUBE]
its the song they used during the band competition


----------



## Leraine (Apr 19, 2009)

^Using the frames to make an 'animated' video is kinda neat and it doesn't look half so bad, actually. xD
It actually reminded me of the fact, that they made the concert to boost a girl's confidence in herself.
Oh, Sket Dance. x3



halfhearted said:


> I wouldn't say that. A lot of series which make references to contemporary or presently releasing manga are starting to use more and more current titles as fodder. _Bakuman_ itself even drops names like _Beezlebub _back before the latter series had even released enough chapters to fill a volume. And, the manga has also made reference to _Sket Dance_, which could mean that this is a slightly more exaggerated nod back.
> 
> Plus, Eiji is the most popular character in the Japanese fanart community from what I've seen, and he's the most flamboyantly obvious/recognizable in appearance; so, it seemed like a pretty understandable pick.



Nothing slips your view, does it? 
Well, with this explanation... I might have overestimated how far back the release of that chapter goes and at which chapter Bakuman was. It must have been around chapter 25-30, that they made the reference and I know I've started following Bakuman around chapter 17, if not earlier. 
My bad. xD

Also, I didn't know that! Can't say I dislike Eiji, either and be annoyed by this relevation.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 19, 2009)

Without Gintama there probably wouldn't be Sket Dance, since Sket Dance's mangaka was assistant to Sorachi Hideaki (Gintama's author). Though I suppose most of you already know this.

I like Gintama more, but I have a feeling that if I started reading Sket Dance first, I would like it more than Gintama. Still, both are pure awesome and in my top3 current shounens (along with One Piece).

---
Some other MMV:


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 19, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> i feel like posting this vid after watching the gintama vs sket dance vid



I enjoy having music on while I'm reading manga, because it can add a lot to the mood of the chapters. But, I have to say that this completely leveled up my opinion of that chapter much greater than I had expected. Definitely rough in spots as an MMV, but, man, some panels sure do come off as striking.

Almost reminiscent of a few of the panels I really enjoyed in _Beck._



Leraine said:


> Nothing slips your view, does it?



It's a gift and a curse :3



> Well, with this explanation... I might have overestimated how far back the release of that chapter goes and at which chapter Bakuman was. It must have been around chapter 25-30, that they made the reference and I know I've started following Bakuman around chapter 17, if not earlier.
> My bad. xD


No worries. Let's just blame the crazy mangakas who don't care about their manga becoming quickly dated should their references not pan out as series in the long term!



MrCinos said:


> Without Gintama there probably wouldn't be Sket Dance, since Sket Dance's mangaka was assistant to Sorachi Hideaki (Gintama's author). Though I suppose most of you already know this.



Yeah, because of that, I was actually worried that we'd _never_ see a real reference to _Gintama_ or we'd see too many of them. So, I'm glad that neither scenario was the case. 



> I like Gintama more, but I have a feeling that if I started reading Sket Dance first, I would like it more than Gintama. Still, both are pure awesome and in my top3 current shounens (along with One Piece).


I prefer _Gintama_, as well. And, even if I had started _Sket Dance_ first, I'd probably still prefer _Gintama_. 

If only due to the fact, I'm more engaged by the minor characters than I am with those from _Sket Dance_ which attaches me more firmly to the world the mangaka has created. It's not to say that I don't find SD minor characters entertaining, but they are usually more static/archetypal due the way in which they serve the gag nature of the manga as compared to those in _Gintama. _There are other reasons I'm more into _Gintama_, of course (not the least of which would be my longstanding affection for the Yorozuya/Shinsengumi), but this one just seems the most consistently different between the two.

Not to mention the fact that the anime for the latter series is a huge draw for me, to the point where I prefer it over the manga (usually). And, it has some of my favorite seiyuu and moments in the series/anime, in general, perfectly portrayed.



> Some other MMV:


1: My favorite out of the three for storytelling value; it's interesting to see what scenes the creator chose to focus on for the Switch arc.

2-3: Both pretty great visually; I'm surprised at how well the colors brought some panels to life. In particular, frames like the Switch panel around 2:29 of the second AMV, and the Switch arc in the third.



> Lately, I like MMV (manga music video) more than AMV, there should be more of it.


I don't usually watch either. But, I have noticed that AMVs are typically more unoriginal and/or generic in their presentation, when I've been linked to AMVs/MMVs by the community.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 19, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> I enjoy having music on while I'm reading manga, because it can add a lot to the mood of the chapters. *But, I have to say that this completely leveled up my opinion of that chapter much greater than I had expected. *Definitely rough in spots as an MMV, but, man, some panels sure do come off as striking.


because they were singing "Funny Bunny" by The Pillows, which is the exact same song inserted in this vid

just pointing this out, cause the posts here seems like everyone is thinking they inserted some random song


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 19, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> because they were singing "Funny Bunny" by The Pillows, which is the exact same song inserted in this vid
> 
> just pointing this out, cause the posts here seems like everyone is thinking they inserted some random song


No, I knew that they were using the same song; the fact of the lyrics being written on the panels makes it kind of hard to miss XD 

And, part of the reason that the MMV exceeded my expectations is because I thought the panels were structured in such a way that the scene could've worked well with any number of compositions (in spite of the text). Not being a huge fan of The Pillows (not to say I dislike them, but the variety, or lackthereof, in their music leaves something to be desired over long listening periods), I was surprised that the scene worked so well with their song chosen by the mangaka.


----------



## Leraine (Apr 21, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapters 79-85_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why didn't anyone properly prepare me?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Obviously this arc wasn't as heart-throbbing as switch's arc, but I was at work (for every finiched task a chap!) when I read it online and had to close all canals in order to not sob a little. 
Have to agree that the introduction was great. I also like how Bossun continued calling his foster mother 'mom', whilel mentioned that he never knew his parents.

I'm thankful for the heartfelt ending with Tsubaki. xD
Else I might have really burst out crying. ;___;


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 22, 2009)

Bossun's back story was so moving. 

I never would have thought his blood relatives were dead. His circumstances made me think of when Agata mentioned how he was really the one who was all along way back during the Gachinko Vivage Battle.

I was seriously surprised to see it was Tsubaki that Bossun ended up helping. The guy being such a push over was odd. XD

I guess the next look into the past will be the Sket Dan's formation.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 29, 2009)

86-87 chapters released. 

I didn't expect such a twist in this arc.
Also, I loved the talk between Switch and Bossun's sister


----------



## Leraine (Apr 29, 2009)

Next chapter when?! 

That was too much of a cliffhanger.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG! I wonder who could be Bossun's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sister/brother. I'm getting the feeling it could be the leader of that council group in the school. :amazed


----------



## Tools (Apr 29, 2009)

Woah what a twist! I thought the Switch story got me by surprise, Bossun's even more surprising! I wonder who could be the twin sibling and why Bossun's mom doesn't know about him or her.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy fucking shit Sket. You continue to get better and better. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear if the twin is somehow Tsubaki it will be fucking hilarious. 

I do wonder why the doctor didn't tell Bossun's mother about the other child. Or what the twin has been doing all this time if it is someone else.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow, it was definitely an interesting twist. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully it's someone we haven't seen already. Tsubaki would be too obvious, although it would still be hilarious.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Apr 30, 2009)

It's Himeko!


----------



## Alexander Anderson (Apr 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I also think it would be Tsubaki, since Tsubaki's father is a doctor.  Unless Kenta is messing with us


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 30, 2009)

arent they in different grades?


----------



## Leraine (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually thought chapter 85 was already the conclusion to the Bossun arc. 

It'd be amusing to me if it turned out to be as much of a slow plotstarter as KHR was.


----------



## Waveblade (May 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing for the twin either Roman or Captain because I think it'd be funny.


----------



## Jugger (May 13, 2009)

i just started reading this it is hilarius. I love it and lol about bankai in chapte 5.


----------



## MrCinos (May 14, 2009)

88chapter:
Stock

That was very good chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what would be their 1st reaction after Bossun and Tsubaki see each other after this.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 88_ 



Ha, I called it. Tsubaki really was the twin after all. But damn is this a tear jerking moment. 

Sket Dance has been incredible.


----------



## Jugger (May 16, 2009)

Chapter 89

*Spoiler*: __ 



have to wait to chapter 90 now that they face each other at the end of the capter 89. i would really lol if the go and hug each other crying


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 18, 2009)

89 was another good chapter. Now the brothers stand face-to-face. I can't wait to see the reactions for this.


----------



## Champloon (May 25, 2009)

ch 90 has been released 
ddl
read online
and i gotta say the conclusion was very fitting


*Spoiler*: __ 



ch 17 had me  since their reaction to seeing eachother wasnt wat i expected, facial expressions on both of em were priceless


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 90_ 



This was a nice chapter. There wasn't an absolute shock factor between them but that is fine. I do hope they get a bit closer as brothers but they fight so much that might not happen. XD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2009)

Chapter made me laugh pretty hard. 

Seeing a Nintendo and Mario rip off was priceless. Sucks that just as they beat the game the damn thing overheated. 

Good chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 11, 2009)

translation for 92 is out here Here


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

93 raw is here Link removed

and translation here Link removed


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2009)

New chapter is out. It was kinda touching.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 19, 2009)

Why they stoped scanning and tranlating this manga?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2009)

The Raws for the series have been released and still continue to be released. As far as I know, Cnet just hasn't gotten around to translating since Chapter 98. He has been the main one doing the series from the start.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 24, 2009)

Dammit i hope someone pick this up i don?t read raw because this manga you need to understand what they say so that you will get the joke


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice, that's good to hear.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes its back. Sket dance is only manga that can be as funny as gintama


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Sweet! However the new scanners/translators are gonna have alot to get through before they are up to date.

But it's being translated that is all that counts.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 21, 2010)

Sket dance won shonen category in shogakun manga awards 
here is list of older winner of those awards


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 15, 2010)

Good to see more Himeko and Bossun moments those two would make a good couple, it's only a matter of time...


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 17, 2010)

Chapter 102


----------



## Jugger (Sep 16, 2010)

116 just came out.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2010)

I know.

However, we are too behind the RAWS now.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 20, 2010)

Digging up this thread to bring you this


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 3, 2010)

First peek at the anime. From the Super Jump thing.

Link removed


----------



## Jugger (Nov 4, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> First peek at the anime. From the Super Jump thing.
> 
> Link removed



It looks good


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 22, 2011)

124th chapter



Poor Modoka, seems like she has some unrequited feelings to Switch


----------



## Kirito (Jan 22, 2011)

Switch. Such a PIMP

EDIT: after reading I think there is a love triangle going on ... and that Switch likes Momoka.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 23, 2011)

Sket Dance is so brilliant. So many subtle hints hidden amongst the humor.


Switch is a total badass


----------



## Jugger (Jan 31, 2011)

125 was just hilarios chapter awsome


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Feb 19, 2011)

bump since it looks like the group is releasing chapters more frequently now
While I'm at it, here's the anime trailer
Chapter 97


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol'd pretty hard at this page in 131th chapter


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 24, 2011)

Sket Dance x Gintama crossover:

panel

I think it's my favorite JUMP crossover now, can't wait for the continuation.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a Torikotard but i've to admit it, Sket DanceXGintama > OPXToriko 

Too much ownage from two comedy geniuses.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 24, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I'm a Torikotard but i've to admit it, Sket DanceXGintama > OPXToriko
> 
> Too much ownage from two comedy geniuses.



same thoughts here


----------



## Jugger (Apr 24, 2011)

best cross-over


----------



## MrCinos (May 9, 2011)

And the 2nd Gintama x Sket Dance crossover is out:
Magico


----------



## Sen (May 30, 2011)

Oh cool, shall read those crossovers   (Although I don't read Gintama so not sure if it will make sense).  How come one of them says 180 though, Sket Dance isn't at 180 is it?  Or how many chapters does it have?  Since I assumed 148 but I guess it could just be the site that I'm using doesn't have all of them.

Anyway, I'm on 138 so almost caught up~  

Also if you guys vote in Manga of the Month at all, Sket Dance is up for that!  Although one of the other ones is dominating so it seems unlikely for this month.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 19, 2011)

Digging this to post new chapter 

Jealous Bossun is jealous. Now that's something worth watching 

Also, hint of Tsubaki x Unyuu


----------



## Kirito (Aug 19, 2011)

loving the jealousy

YEAH BOSSUN ABOUT TIME YOU FIGGERED IT OUT


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 20, 2011)

"Meooowww~"
"Oh, it's just a cat."
"She's an idiot!"



Also, go go Bossun!


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 20, 2011)

Goddamn Bossun's faces are so funny in this page

[Sp][/sp]


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

Chapters 158-160 (scan) are out.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 23, 2011)

New release Chapter 158, 159 and 160 is here


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2011)

oh man bossun's jealous 

edit: wait wtf tiger and bunny


----------



## Destin (Aug 28, 2011)

Chapter 161 is out.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 28, 2011)

They finally swap clothes !


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 28, 2011)

The two of them. 

lol @ Switch in this chapter, too.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2011)

I CHOOSE YOU HOUSUKE


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 13, 2011)

c.163 is out. 

Crossdressing frenzy


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

lol tsubaki


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2011)

Bossun and Switch act strangely good as girls


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 17, 2011)

Color spread from 200th chapter:


----------



## Kirito (Sep 17, 2011)

hot damn

my throat right now is going


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 17, 2011)

Koma-chan + Unyuu<3


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2011)

apparently...still hot babes in bikini? so not Sket dance-ish but at the same time so Sketdance-ish.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 4, 2011)

three new chapters are out:
This one

Didn't expect such Saya development. I really like Sked Dance for slow, but steady character development which many comedy/slice of life manga lack.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2011)

Three new chapters, Bossun is still too childish but he manged well that situation with Saya


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2011)

Saaya is out of contention. Too bad, I kinda liked her.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 31, 2011)

I am taking over this now


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 7, 2011)

170th chapter is out:
Link removed

So much of breaking the fourth wall at the beginning 

It would be great if they continue Switch's flashback after this mini arc, after all, they have similar themes like it was with his brother arc.


----------



## Vasp (Nov 7, 2011)

Loved the new chapter. I agree, I would be extremely happy if they continued Switch's story after this arc, it's been one that I've been wanting to read for a long while now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 7, 2011)

I am on 208 ,Chinese is faster but still missing some chaps beginning of 190,Tsubaki new pet vice pres :33, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsubaki is wearing glassess , he need to get drunk, if he wanna peek at the girls than go on ahead. Unryu miss your chance in the onsen with Tsubaki  lmao conversation ' isn't this great, how relaxing, back and forth' while the girls would talk about touching each other. And those T Shirts  Student council.need Agata or a lazy male character to be brought in to challenge Tsubaki, aww Bossun feeling  liitle brother being stolen away


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn you mei, you and your ability to read the chinese scans, now I wanna the english ones to come faster and faster


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 12, 2011)

209


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bossun got. Into super badass form one moment, than revert back to normal,and. Were enter,ring into year 3 ,last year as high school.. so manga over soon?


----------



## Gintara (Nov 14, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> 209
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe. It depends how long they'll be in each season. Winter wasn't as long as fall was, so I have no idea. Hopefully we'll see how the Sket Dan is formed soon, but it's probably being saved until the end. There are some things that I want to see happen, though, like how Switch gets out of his house, how Bossun gets his current set of goggles (which I think it might be from Switch), Switch/Himeko meeting Bossun's family, the previous Student Council, and other things. All these small details really add up to something big in the end. 

I only look at the raws, so I don't understand everything yet. Hopefully TB will release chapters fast, but it's a challenging task considering how much text that needs to be translated. Maybe we can get some help. ^^


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know how to use PhotoShop, other wise it would be easy for me to edit and translate

This is it


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2011)

Three of them look like bosses


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 28, 2012)

Now that the anime's over I'll try to get my SK discussion fix here.

Ch.44

Perfect time to post this as the comments just above can simply be applied to this chapter.

Starting next chapter is a turning point (new school year!) and a string of interesting looking chapters (from what I can tell from the chapter titles).


----------



## Kirito (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for resurrecting this thread. Now I can squee all over some Onee-sama and Chuu-san goodness.


----------



## kluang (Sep 29, 2012)

I like docile Himeko


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 29, 2012)

Himeko try to confessed again #


----------



## Kirito (Sep 29, 2012)

^What page? I don't see it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2012)

lol wtf?? all the weirdoes and troublesome bastards ended up in the same class, thrid year will sure be funny


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2012)

I love the 3rd year class composition. It should be fun. 

As usual, Chuu-san and Onee-san (Unintentionally) are sadists when it comes to screw ups.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2012)

Class 3-C is going to hell.

Literally.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 13, 2012)

Seems like having all these familiar faces in one class wasn't such a great idea after all.
My sympathies for Chuuma-sensei.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

Sket Dance is Gintama's spiritual successor.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2012)

^That is if Gintama ever ends


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 15, 2012)

Poor Bossun class F seemed like a nightmare lol. 3-C is gonna be the best class. Should be fun.


----------



## HolyDemon (Oct 15, 2012)

All the time I was expecting Bossun to be like Cromartie's Takashi

I was disappointed


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 25, 2012)

Ch.211 is out.

Confusion and chaos escalates quickly in this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2012)

Only Sket Dance could make something as mundane as choosing a class rep be that entertaining.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2012)

^damn right.

Love how everyone wantede to be the rep out of mere selfishness, dat captain too


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 30, 2012)

Inb4 they're taking the Sket Dan over because they think that they're evil.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 31, 2012)

212th chapter ending reminds me Kintoki's arc in Gintama.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 31, 2012)

Rival Sket, eh?


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 3, 2012)

As mentioned in the link, Mangarule has teamed up with TB to release chapters of this great manga much more quickly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice! We will be getting releases more often!!

Also those new guys...I can see a defeat on their end already. They really seem to be more about showing off than helping people


----------



## Kirito (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, I had a feeling the cat was nothing more than an imitation.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 13, 2012)

I WAS WRONG?

WELL DAMN.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 20, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS UP WITH THIS CHAPTER?!


----------



## HolyDemon (Nov 25, 2012)

random Bossun is random lol, pulling a prank like that on Tsubaki


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2012)

looooool 

The new amount of cash for the Sket-dan


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2012)

I prefer Bossun's version of the Student Council, not to mention the new fund allocation he worked out


----------



## Dark Travis (Dec 2, 2012)

Not one
Not two
But three chapters this week!

Really liked the references that appear in these chapters.


----------



## Dark Travis (Dec 26, 2012)

What a gesuper couple of chapters.
The ending of the gesecond one was very funny in particular.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 26, 2012)

He gescrewed up big time. I feel gesomewhat gesorry for him.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 26, 2012)

Can't wait for chapters from this volume.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2012)

The second chapter made me rage and laugh at the same time because I knew he was going to gess up at the very end.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 6, 2013)

that family sure is messed up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2013)

^with a nice twist at the end involving Chuu-san's daughter and Remi's father 

It really is a small world.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2013)

What an emotional and moving chapter


----------



## Kirito (Jan 15, 2013)

Now I wonder if Kiri can be used in the OBD now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2013)

Can Tsubaki be awesomely unaware? Is that even a term?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2013)

lol those were some crazy manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2013)

Roman chapters are full wtf and lulz. I'm convinced that all manga series in the SKET Dan world are horribly inept in some form or fashion.


----------



## rajin (Feb 1, 2013)

*SKET DANCE 267**  RAW*


*Footstool *


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 2, 2013)

Murderize him Boss-man.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 2, 2013)

Fuck.
That bossun is really cool.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 4, 2013)

Spoiler for latest chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saaya has given up on Bossun. Himeko end 100% now.




I'm sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck!
I thought they're about to kiss!
And that last page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2013)

Bossun really stepped up when he needed to. I have to admit he did a great job taking all those guys down by himself.


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 12, 2013)

Switchy totally killed Pelolin'Queen's moment xD And the Takoyaki shot was coolest! _Sket-Dan~!_


----------



## Kirito (Feb 12, 2013)

Bossun's a clutch guy. Sorry Saaya.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2013)

Those magic tricks and Bossun bribing his kouhai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2013)

When Bossun gets into a hobby he always takes it a bit too far.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 2, 2013)

just looked into the latest raw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



man they're really pushing this whole bossun himeko pairing. i think im gonna be sick


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2013)

lol Bossun is an evil mind

And that last panel of Yagi.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 14, 2013)

i feel sad for saaya somehow


*Spoiler*: __ 



because bossun and himeko are otp


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2013)

^same here pal...[sp]I do love that gal, Bossun is a fooooooooool[/sp]


----------



## Aldric (Apr 14, 2013)

I sort of feel bad about it but Cherry is probably my favorite Sket Dance character

Every chapter he's in is hysterical


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2013)

Bossun just earned himself a fanclub full of haters :S


----------



## rajin (Apr 19, 2013)

*SKET DANCE 278 RAW*
*this *


----------



## Dark Travis (Apr 28, 2013)

This chapter proves it.
If you find something cute, it _must _ be placed inside a bear costume for multiplied effect.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2013)

The former chapter proves that SKET Dan team isn't so easily interchangeable. hey couldn't have chose 3 more unappealing characters to replace the team for a day


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2013)

*SKET DANCE 281 RAW*
*match the picture showing Karakura Town being torn off the earth in a circular shape *


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 19, 2013)

Hell yeah, Switch meeting Sket-Dan. I've been waiting to read this arc for a long time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2013)

I was wondering when they would cover the storyline involving Switch joining Sket Dan. That part always had me wondering just how Bossun convinced him to join given what Usui had went through.


----------



## Kirito (May 22, 2013)

Holy shitballs, Bossun really did save a whole school from ruin.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 22, 2013)

Nothing less from the Bossman.


----------



## rajin (May 24, 2013)

*SKET DANCE 282 Raw *
*it's not important to get rid of them immediately *


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2013)

Taking bets that Sket Dance will end at 300.

It's been a good run.


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2013)

*SKET DANCE 283 Raw *
*is because he's strong and not because of lolKS. *


----------



## rajin (Jun 7, 2013)

*SKET DANCE 284 Raw *
*noted *


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

Confirmed to be ending


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 9, 2013)

Seriously? 
Too bad. But I guess everything needs to come to an end. I'll be anticipating the rest of the chapters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 9, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is the full thing. It's the last page of Sket Dance Voume 31 and basically says that Volume 32 will be the final volume. That means about 4 chapters left. Luckily though I'm pretty sure we are a bit behind the raws so we still have a bit more to read.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 9, 2013)

Toldya.

Unless of course, they make a college version.

But the Bossuhime would be boring


----------



## rajin (Jun 14, 2013)

*SKET DANCE 285 Raw *
*somewhere along here. *


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 19, 2013)

Chapters 243 - 246 have been up for a while now.
Thus clearing up this

[sp]Switch... [/sp]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like Ch.288 will be the last issue.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 3, 2013)

FUCK! YEAH! BOSS!


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 3, 2013)

That last page is just all kinds of badass

I thought it would be something more mild as if he literally just opened the window but goddamn


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 3, 2013)

I knew he was gonna do that. It's just so very Boss(un) of him. Was waiting for it to happen and he fucking delivered. When Switch said "you opened the window", I was like "Nah, that can't be right..." and then


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2013)

Bossun being a boss


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

i dunno about reading the whole thing with sket dance after switch's arc was done. just seems like random filler and who gets to be with who until graduation.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2013)

The recoil for that hunk drug was disturbingly eerie


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah i admit it was really funny


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2013)

Good family bonding.  I'm gonna take a wild guess and say Bossun left 'em together on purpose. 

Also, couldn't remember who Rumi was when I first saw her.


----------



## rajin (Feb 14, 2014)

*Link
Link
*


----------

